# java installation



## alex2323 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello, I'can install java. What's wrong? Thanks


```
#cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
#make
```

then I recieved this message:


```
[B]checking for XPROTO... configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old[/B]. Make sure it
is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full
path to pkg-config.

Alternatively you may set the XPROTO_CFLAGS and XPROTO_LIBS environment variables
to avoid the need to call pkg-config. See the pkg-config man page for
more details.
```


```
# pkg_info | grep xproto
xproto-7.0.15 X11 protocol headers
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2009)

Use diablo..

`# cd /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16 && make install clean`

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml


----------



## alex2323 (Jun 19, 2009)

i installed pkg_config


----------

